# Dr Paul St Amand and his Guaifenesin cure



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Has anyone tried Guaifenesin (the expectorant) that this doctor reccommends as a treatment?I read his book and some of his comments on IBS are way out in left field. He makes statements such as no inflammation and no biological markers are seen in IBS when they have proved that all IBSers have elevated mast cells and proinflammatory mediators.His explanation for fibro seems plausible, and I think that his treatment could be a valuable assist. Although I doubt it is a cure-all.If this drug could help the body remove waste and increase cellular energy then it would be worth the time.Anyone?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

interesting. well, I've been taking a lot of that syrup (Robitussin) lately, because I had a bad cold and then allergies and then an apparent cold again. the stuff certainly seemed to help for that.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

We have actually had a bunch of threads on this same book over the years, as it's not a newly printed book. I would suggest you do a search on the topic here in this forum, so you can read the various discussions! Hope this helps!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Kel1059...I can tell you the answer...yes, it does work. I don't know what Doc Paul had to say, but I had a doctor from India to tell me to use it. I had my family doctor write me a prescription for pure guaifenesin. The lady doctor told me I would feel worse before I felt better.She was right. I felt like I had been hit by a freight train for a couple of weeks, and then I started seeing a difference. I had to have surgery a little later, and was told to come off of any medication that I didn't depend on for living. I wish I had known how much I did need it because I can't get the nerve to start back on it due to having to get up each day to go to work. It eliminates toxins from the system that have built up in the muscle tissues. But, like I said...you feel worse before better. I have vacation time coming up, so maybe I'll give it another try.


----------



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

I never heard of the book or the cure, but I have been taking the stuff pretty steadily for a year. Not a lot, just a pill a day because my heart gets the flutters and I can't sleep if I get too much. I just know I feel better, don't hurt so much. I never mentioned it to anyone because I thought they'd say I was imagining the whole thing. I don't care, it works. Also helps my sinuses drain.


----------

